# Avoiding Ticketmaster service charge



## collieb (5 Dec 2006)

Hi,

I want to book four tickets to a concert on in the national stadium. The tickets cost 30.70 but ticketmaster website charges 3.85 extra per ticket as a service charge - almost 16 euro altogther which is a bit steep IMO!! Anyone any idea how I can get around paying this - or is it possible?


----------



## momomo (5 Dec 2006)

if you book directly with the national stadium, you shouldnt have the same service charge.
I always book directly at the book office in the gaiety and dont pay any service charges then


----------



## collieb (5 Dec 2006)

Thanks Momomo,

Just tried that but they say only ticketmaster sell them. Aaagh, it just kills me to fork out that extra few euro


----------



## momomo (5 Dec 2006)

if you think the irish service charges are bad, you should look at trying to book a ticket for anything in the US.  The charge you convience charge (!) which was about 5dollars per ticket, plus they charge you for collecting the tickets, and a service charge.  We worked it out as buying 3tickets instead of 2 really. annoying really.


----------



## DirtyH2O (5 Dec 2006)

Try SoundCellar on Nassau Street - they charge one euro service charge and stock most concert tickets. 
You've not mentioned it but Ticketmaster have a credit card charge as well. Our own persona ticketmaster aka government have a 25% VAT charge hidden in there somewhere as well.


----------



## john m (5 Dec 2006)

Go to a music shop which is a ticketmaster agent, they only charge 1 booking fee per transaction.


----------



## Helen (6 Dec 2006)

john m said:


> Go to a music shop which is a ticketmaster agent, they only charge 1 booking fee per transaction.


True - I bought tickets from the ticketmaster outlet in Stephens green and there was no booking fee, when on the net it was 3.85 per ticket. I also paid by laser to avoid the credit card charge - can't remember what it was.


----------



## Cahir (9 Jan 2007)

It seems as though the ticketmaster policy has changed.  I just bought 3 tickets with cash from the ticketmaster outlet in Stephens Green and I was charged an extra €7.20, i.e. €2.40 per ticket.  I asked when they changed the policy but the bloke just grunted.  He also short changed me and tutted when I asked for the correct change.


----------



## momomo (16 Feb 2007)

6.35 service charge!!!! per ticket for the who


----------



## niceoneted (16 Feb 2007)

The Who!!!


----------



## Guest109 (16 Feb 2007)

well its just another rip off, only way to beat it is a mass boycott of all these events


----------



## qingdao (16 Feb 2007)

Clubman....someone said rip off


----------



## ClubMan (16 Feb 2007)

Yawn ... ZZZZzzzz.....


----------



## liamrabbitt (11 Apr 2010)

*What do we want ?*

How would a charge of 3% per transaction  + €1 per ticket  sound sound ?


----------



## daveyboy (11 Apr 2010)

didn't pearl jam try to do a tour in th us without using ticketmaster and then took some kind of high profile moral crusade that resulted in them appearing before a senate committee or something.....crap music but good principles!


----------



## z101 (11 Apr 2010)

Pearl Jam Rock!! 

Who said the Who were playing??


----------



## mathepac (11 Apr 2010)

Wake up and smell the spam guys - a 3 year-old thread re-opened by a would-be advertiser.


----------



## Locke (8 Nov 2010)

Posting here as I didn't want to start a new thread on it.

Went to book Christy Moore tickets online with trickymaster.

€6.20 service charge *per ticket*!

Shocking. Tickets €49.50. Daylight robbery. Didn't book them, going to head up to Jervis and check the stalls there. Don't think the charge is applied there.


----------



## dereko1969 (8 Nov 2010)

Go to Sound Cellar on Nassau Street first and pay cash, only €1 extra per ticket. Ring in advance to check they have them.


----------



## Locke (8 Nov 2010)

Thanks dereko1969, will give them a try!


----------



## emaol (13 Nov 2010)

Locke said:


> Posting here as I didn't want to start a new thread on it.
> 
> Went to book Christy Moore tickets online with trickymaster.
> 
> ...



What do you believe Ticketmaster provides for the booking fee?


----------

